

Ask HN: Am I too demanding? - Khao

I want to ask HN about a thing that's bothering me now. I'm a web developer and I have recently changed job (3 months ago) because I had a few conflicts at my last company and was overall not satisfied with the company and the role I had in it. I managed to get a job in a nice startup working on some cool products and I learned tons of stuff since I came here 3 months ago. As an added bonus, I now work 4 days a week and I am overall extremely pleased with this new job.<p>I have two friends of mine who are still working for at my last company and are actively looking for jobs so I try to keep them motivated by sending them links to job posts that looks nice and encouraging them to find a job they like instead of enduring the one they have.<p>What I am starting to realize is sometimes I find job offers that I would like to apply for. I find this strange because I am really happy with my current job but I still find some other places could be an upgrade for me. The thing is, this is an endless circle! There will always be a nicer job than mine (the grass is always greener on the other side as they say!). I feel sometimes as I should send my resumes at a few places even though I love my current job, just to see if I could get a really great offer (in terms of salary and work conditions).<p>Am I being too demanding? Isn't this silly of me to think I should keep sending my resume after finding a nice job? Has anyone felt like this before?<p>Thanks!
======
bartonfink
I think it's just curiosity, and I don't think you need to worry about being
too demanding. What you're really after is a net increase in your personal
happiness. I don't know your financial situation, but an offer with a much
higher salary could very well make you much happier than you are now. In that
case it would be worth looking into. Just make sure that you don't leave what
sounds like a very fulfilling job too lightly.

~~~
Khao
Thanks for your reply! I think I will try and send my resume to a few places
that I find highly interesting and see if I can get a better salary just for
the heck of it. If I don't succeed, then at least I'm not stuck at some place
that I don't like!

